# Looking for life insurance advice



## AlexBolton (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey guys, pretty new to forum posting so here goes!

I am currently living in Hong Kong and have been for the past few months, as I moved here with my wife and daughter in February of this year. So far I must say that the move has been a magical experience and absolutely what I was looking for, as I love the atmosphere, culture, people and of course the wonderful food!

On a more serious note, there has been something that has been pressing me since I got here. I wasn't able to keep the life insurance policy that I had back in England because of the fact that I was moving abroad, which is not the greatest feeling and since then I have been massively struggling to find any sort of expat life insurance provider that I can trust or has a really solid resume and service record.

I have had a look at all of the bigger providers (I saw an advert on Youtube the other day for one called nowcompare and obviously there are a few others out there). However, can you guys think of any local or smaller providers that also do good deals or have good customer service or anything like that? I like to be able to relate to those that I am liasing with and so having a life insurance plan with a company that is more familiar and easily approachable would be ideal. One that I did actually look at was expatlifeinsurance.com, and they looked rather nice and friendly. 

I am open to any suggestions at all and so if you know any life insurance providers that give you a good deal on expat life insurance or are friendly and approachable could you let me know in the comments. It is obviously something of vital importance for myself and my family so any sort of help would be received very well.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## william415 (May 27, 2015)

Contact the agent via the big insurance agency website!


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

As you are from the UK, would you consider paying class 3 National Insurance contribution? See link below for details - 

https://www.gov.uk/pay-voluntary-class-3-national-insurance/overview


----------

